# Dasbamf or Bamf remix



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

what are the main differences? They both look similar other than the rosie/launcher. remix had a note saying it was debloated...


----------



## ERIFNOMI (Jun 30, 2011)

Remix is a themed version. Mostly changes to Rosie and the lockscreen. Some colors are different. Its all cosmetic. The ROMs are otherwise the same.
Now there's quite a difference between 1.x and 2.x. 1 is froyo and 2 is GB. I think 1 is still worked on but I honestly haven't even looked at it for a while.

Sent from my ThunderBolt using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## g00s3y (Jul 12, 2011)

Das BAMF 1.x.x is Froyo based off of Thunderbolt RUU's.

Das BAMF remix 1.x.x is Froyo based off of Thunderbolt RUU's, but fully themed by the BAMF devs.

Das BAMF 2.x.x is Gingerbread, based off of the alpha GB leak for our TB, with sense 2.1 & 3.0 elements incorporated into it.

Das BAMF Remix 2.x.x is Gingerbread, based off of the alpha GB leak for our TB, with sense 2.1 & 3.0 elements incorporated into it, but fully themed by the BAMF devs.

Das BAMF 4.x is based off of the Shooter (EVO 3D) RUU's


----------



## Joshjunior (Jun 17, 2011)

Cool thanks. Fairly new to the tbolt. It's been a blast so far.


----------

